# Auto-Sleepers Update



## Auto-SleeperAAA (Aug 19, 2008)

22 June 2009

AUTO-SLEEPERS GROUP LTD RETURN TO BRITISH OWNERSHIP
WITH MANAGEMENT BUY OUT

Auto-Sleeper Group Ltd (ASG) that includes the prestigious motorhome manufacturing brand of Auto-Sleepers and the UK’s largest motorhome dealer network Marquis, has been subject to a successful management buyout from its parent company S.E.A (Società Europea Autocaravan) based in Italy.

Existing directors Geoff Scott BA (Hons), FCCA and Mike Crouch recently acquired 100% of the shareholding to become equal partners and return ASG into British private ownership.

Scott will continue in his current role of ASG Chief Executive Officer with Crouch being appointed ASG Managing Director. 

Geoff Scott commented “Auto-Sleepers and Marquis are brand names that collectively have 84 years of history within the motorhome industry. I am delighted and honoured to have the opportunity to continue building upon the solid foundations of these renowned British marques. It continues to be a turbulent marketplace where long-term visibility remains clouded. 
However, despite the current market, Auto-Sleepers are currently experiencing a renaissance and I am confident that ASG will enjoy a successful future.”

Mike has spent the last 30 years working for Marquis and has been the driving force behind the retail division since becoming MD in the millennium year. Commenting on his new role Mike says, “I am extremely proud that from humble beginnings, Marquis is today the UK’s
largest motorhome dealer network. When I joined the industry, without question, Auto-Sleepers were the leading motorhome manufacturer in the UK. I am relishing the challenge that becoming MD of both Auto-Sleepers manufacturing and Marquis retail will bring. I sincerely hope that with my usual extra passion and enthusiasm along with the current resurgence being enjoyed, Auto-Sleepers can be driven to its maximum.”

The new owners will be ably supported by an experienced management team and workforce and look forward to continuing success.

Ends


----------



## chasper (Apr 20, 2008)

At last some good news to read! Hope it all works alright for the company and its workers.


----------



## Alfa_Scud (Sep 27, 2006)

A massive congratulations to all involved in the MBO. It must be a tough decision in these times, but it's great to see someone who has faith in the British manufacturing industry.

I'm sure it won't be easy, you'll no doubt have taken on large debts etc, but I wish you all the best, keep on trucking!!!!


----------



## 106559 (Aug 19, 2007)

Brave people. Best of luck.


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

Congratulations to all at ASG. Really nice to have a fully British backed Motorhome company again. 
Hope all turns out well.

Are there any plans afoot to introduce any new 'british' front lounge/ rear fixed transervese bed arrangement 8) :lol:


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

All the best for the continued success of the company, and as has been said already - it's good to be "British" again!

***** *- there is something new on the horizon, but I have no idea what it is and nobody will tell me! 8O (I was at the Service Centre earlier this morning.)

Can't blame them for that, but it does indicate that the company is very much looking toward the future.  

Dave


----------



## Mikemoss (Sep 5, 2005)

Excellent news. Auto-Sleepers have always struck me as a quintissenntially British brand with which the SEA ownership didn't sit happily.

So, Best of British to all at ASG, long may you prosper despite these currently difficult times.


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

I did see reports of a new model PVC recently :lol:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I think the Auto Sleepers brand is well known and loved, not so sure if Marquis is so popular, but hopefully, if they have some joined up thinking even that can be turned around, but brave as these lads are, they'll need to hit the ground running, and not stop for some considerable time.

I give them my best wishes, and hope they are in charge of a well run and customer focused business.

Kev.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Some good news for a change! Let's hope the set up has firm financial backing, AS can produce new models that customers want, and that Marquis can do the buisness at the retail end.

In the medium term (and I've said it before on here) the UK manufacturers will need to get out & market their products in mainland europe, and until they do, they will be just small fish in a big pond.


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Congratulations to ASG. The reputation of the vehicles goes without question. Just have to get the same reputation in the Marquis branches.
Gerry


----------



## Patchworkqueen (Dec 7, 2007)

I am really pleased AS has returned to UK ownership and wish everyone at the factory all the best for the future.


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

bognormike said:


> Some good news for a change! Let's hope the set up has firm financial backing, AS can produce new models that customers want, and that Marquis can do the buisness at the retail end.
> 
> In the medium term (and I've said it before on here) the UK manufacturers will need to get out & market their products in mainland europe, and until they do, they will be just small fish in a big pond.


I concur - and congratulate the brave guys at the top on this MBO......good luck Autosleepers!!!!

Having read a few French and German motorhome magazines, it is very obvious that British manufacturers are conspicuous by their absence!!!!

I would have thought that with the current pound/euro rate, a British M/H would be good value in Europe?

onwards and upwards........
carl


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Autosleeper*

Hello

Congratulations on this good news then. This suggests the management team have confidence for the future.

Russell


----------



## Kipper (May 1, 2005)

Good news about A/S.

Remain to be convinced about Marquis though. Tried to buy a m/h from them in 2002. Had spent over a year mulling over what type of m/h to buy. Narrowed it down to 2-3 favourites. Found that the Marquis branch at Preston had all 3 available for sale so went to have a look. Spent about an hour and a half pouring over each van mulling over its merits/snags. Eventually narrowed it down to two - a Duetto and the pvc Bessacar. Thought that we would let the test drive decide for us - especially since they were on different base vehicles. Went into the showroom to arrange..... "No. You can't test drive two vehicles, only one. If you want to test drive two vehicles that shows you're not serious about either of them and your are not serious buyers." !!!!! :evil: :evil: 

What planet are these people on!! These weren't 2 old wrecks right at the back of their yard - they wanted nearly £30K for them but weren't prepared to let people test drive them in case they might be wasting their time! We explained that we had spent over £200 to come across from the Isle of Man specifically to buy a motorhome TODAY but they still weren't interested and insisted that we could only test drive one and so which one would it be? Err neither actually - we decided that we didn't want one of their motorhomes if they'd paid us. So we went a couple of miles up the road to Todds and did a deal there are then.

This chap according to the blurb earlier in the thread had been MD of Marquis for 2 years by then ...... Doesn't say much does it.


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

Kipper said:


> This chap according to the blurb earlier in the thread had been MD of Marquis for 2 years by then ...... Doesn't say much does it.


I must admit that was the one part of the announcement that worried me too Kipper. Let's hope that the Italian ownership was stopping them from performing well and that he doesn't think Marquis are up to snuff. From my own observances and the tales on MHF they've got an awfully long way to go.

SDA


----------



## sunbeams (Dec 7, 2008)

As an Autosleeper owner I would like to wish them all the best and its great to see that they have so much faith in thier product well done lads


----------



## dipsticks (Aug 2, 2007)

This is really great news as an AS owner and a very happy one too, we wish AS and all the staff and management the best of luck and hope all goes well. You must get over to the continent and promote AS over there it is an excellent time and an opportunity not to be missed. Order some left hookers and get over to the shows.
We bought our AS mainly because we felt confident in both the product and the after sales service. This has been a very well founded decision.

Conversely I was obliged to help a neighbour not long ago who bought a brand new Autocruise from Marquis, who fitted a motor cycle rack and the vehicle turned out to be illegally plated as a result. They refused to take the vehicle back or to refund him and treated him like a criminal. So Marquis you need to take all these comments on board and move forward, but good luck with your new broom, lets hope it sweeps clean.

Peter D


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Very good news. As BognorMike said, I hope they're properly funded.

Being an old cynic, I have two questions:

1) Why did SEA allow them to buy it from them? Are SEA having problems? Were SEA holding A/S back? Did SEA fall out of love with A/S?

2) Is having Mike Crouch as MD of both manufacturer and retail outlet such a good idea? How will that affect the other A/S dealers? How will Mike be able to be fair to other dealers when he has an interest in Marquis?

Make no mistake, I wish them the very best for the future. As an ex-owner of an A/S van, I have nothing but praise for the quality of their motorhomes (from my own personal experience, obviously). The only reason we changed was that they didn't do the layout we wanted (as mentioned just now, rear fixed bed, front lounge).

Gerald


----------

